# Prescriptions



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I know from previous threads that some of you use on line suppliers of pet medication. I am thinking of doing the same. I just wondered what the average charge was for a prescription from the vet? I am about to ask my vet for one and want to be able to bargain from a position of strength :lol: 

I notice that BestPetPharmacy are offering to pay back the prescription charge (up to £5).


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi patp whe nour local vet retired and sold his practice it was like a nuclear explosion.
All of a sudden two receptionists- four vets -appointments- consultation fees and higher medication costs.

I wish dogs could tell us what was wrong with them instead of being told " we shall treat for ==== if tat does not work we shall do this etc.

Trouble is they are the only vets locally.

Anyway to your point our vet requires a modest sum of £10.
But Metacan can be obtaie at half price on the web.


Dave p


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Dave.

Your vet wasn't taken over by CVS by any chance was it? Ours was and the charges have shot up like yours.

CVS specialise in taking over practices owned by vets in their 50's who are tired of the management side of running a practice. If you google CVS you will see that they are very very profitable. We do have a choice locally but I know the vets at my practice (should do I used to work there :roll: ) and I only trust certain ones.

If mine only charges £10 I will be very happy :lol:


----------

